# [risolto_in_parte]agpgart (matrox g400)

## luna80

```
 # dmesg 
```

output

```
 ...

agpgart: Unsupported Via chipset (device id: 0605) you might want to boot with agp=try-unsupported

agpgart:no supported devices found

....

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module

```

allora: ho una scheda video matrox g400, nella configurazione del kernel ho settato quanto segue:

```

Characters devices --->

<*>/dev/agpgart (AGP support)

[*] Via chipset support

Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support) --->

[*]Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

<*> Matrox g200/g400

```

qualche consiglio?

grazie milleLast edited by luna80 on Thu Sep 02, 2004 2:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> agpgart: Unsupported Via chipset (device id: 0605)

 

Che Chipset ha la tua scheda madre? Dal Messaggio sembra che non venga riconosciuto.

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   agpgart: Unsupported Via chipset (device id: 0605) 
> 
> Che Chipset ha la tua scheda madre? Dal Messaggio sembra che non venga riconosciuto.

 

il chipste è via 694x, la scheda madre è una asus CUV4X

----------

## motaboy

Protesti provare a fare come ti dice:

```

agp=try-unsupported

```

A me lo dava coi kernel 2.5.X

----------

## luna80

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Protesti provare a fare come ti dice:
> 
> ```
> 
> agp=try-unsupported
> ...

 

non va nemmeno così...

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> non va nemmeno così...

 

qui sebra ci siano riusciti

----------

## luna80

beh...non so che dirti...io ho editato il file grub.con f (tramite l'opzione "e" al boot di gentoo) aggiungendo alla fine della linea del kernel 

agp=try-unsupported.

magari non l'ho messo al posto giusto? era da mettere altrove?

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> aggiungendo alla fine della linea del kernel 
> 
> agp=try-unsupported.
> 
> 

 

Prova mettendo:

```
agp_try_unsupported=1
```

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   aggiungendo alla fine della linea del kernel 
> 
> agp=try-unsupported.
> 
>  
> ...

 

niente da fare....

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   aggiungendo alla fine della linea del kernel 
> 
> agp=try-unsupported.
> 
>  
> ...

 

niente da fare....

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> niente da fare....

 

Ma in tutti i tentativi fatti il messaggio é cambiato quelche volta?

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   niente da fare.... 
> 
> Ma in tutti i tentativi fatti il messaggio é cambiato quelche volta?

 

no mai: sempre lo stesso messaggio, identico!

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> no mai: sempre lo stesso messaggio, identico!

 

Nel messaggio che avevo linkato si fa riferimento a un kernel 2.4.x, tu che serie stai usando del kernel?

Se usi un 2.6 hai provato anche con un 2.4?

----------

## luna80

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   no mai: sempre lo stesso messaggio, identico! 
> 
> Nel messaggio che avevo linkato si fa riferimento a un kernel 2.4.x, tu che serie stai usando del kernel?
> 
> Se usi un 2.6 hai provato anche con un 2.4?

 

sto usando il kernel 2.4.26-r9.

cmq domanda: ho provato a cambiare la configurazione del kernel,...devo quindi ricompilare anche xfree ogni volta? e xfree-drm?

mi sa che ho bisogno di qualche info. non riesco a far cambiare niente!! grazie cmq per la'ito che mi tsai dando!!

----------

## luna80

...ora agpgart funziona, ho aggiunto 

```
agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1
```

al file /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.4

l'output di 

```
glxinfo
```

mi da cmq ancora 

```
.... direct rendering: No
```

qualche consiglio?

----------

## motaboy

aaaa, il fatto era che era un modulo e non builtin, quindi andava passato come parametro al modulo.

Per il direct rendering prova a postare l'xorg.conf.

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ...ora agpgart funziona
> 
> ...
> 
> al file /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.4

 

 :Embarassed:  vero, se compili come modulo passare i parametri al kernel é inutile, io davo per scontato che fosse built-in

 *Quote:*   

> .... direct rendering: No

 

Devi abilitare le varie opzioni nel file di configurazione di X.

Controlla i vari passi della Guida all'accelerazione hardware 3d

----------

## luna80

Ho già configurato il file /etc/X11/XF86Config per caricare glx e dri

```
 Section "Module"

           Load "glx"

           Load "dri"

           ....

           EndSection

```

ma cmq non va.

magari ho sbagliatoa configurare il kernel? devo includere i moduli per il dri della matrox oppure no?

----------

## motaboy

Si devi includere i moduli per il dri della matrox. Assicurati di avere attiva l'opzione che permette a tutti gli utenti di utilizzare il dri in xorg.conf.

```

Section "dri"

     Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## luna80

i moduli per la matrox li ho inclusi ed ho già anche aggiunto i permessi nel file XF86Config.

io cmq non uso xorg.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> io cmq non uso xorg.

 

Cambia poco

----------

## motaboy

Allora posta il log che trovi sotto /var/log/XFree...

dove il numero é il numero di schermo virtuale utilizzato (di solito lo 0)

----------

## luna80

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Allora posta il log che trovi sotto /var/log/XFree...
> 
> dove il numero é il numero di schermo virtuale utilizzato (di solito lo 0)

 

vorrei postare il file ma mi servirebbe il floppy che funzion...ora ho problemi anche li...

faccio un nuovo post per il mio problema del floppy perchè ho guardato i messaggi che già ci sono in tema ma non trovo soluzione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non e' in rete il pc?

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non e' in rete il pc?

 

si ma la soluzione più veloce e semplice mi è sembrata questa...  :Embarassed: 

non so ancora come condividere cartelle o altre possibili soluzioni...sono (ancora ...eheh) una newbie...  :Crying or Very sad: 

mi consiglieresti altro?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh si potrebbe usare scp (l'altro pc e' un linux o win?)

----------

## luna80

è  win.

cosa dovrei fare? 

grazie

N.B.:...(dopo mi informo adesso devo uscire)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ti scarichi pscp lo metti in qualche cartella di win. Fai partire la command line di win e ti sposti dove hai messo pscp e quindi dai il comando

```
> pscp nome_utente@ip:/var/log/Xorg/file_da_prendere .
```

Poi ti chiedera' la pass che hai su linux. 

Sulla macchina linux comunque devi avere il server ssh attivo quindi dai il comando

```
# /etc/init.d/sshd start
```

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ti scarichi pscp lo metti in qualche cartella di win. Fai partire la command line di win e ti sposti dove hai messo pscp e quindi dai il comando
> 
> ```
> > pscp nome_utente@ip:/var/log/Xorg/file_da_prendere .
> ```
> ...

 

grazie mille!

...non mi funziona penso per problemi di firewall, ora ci devo guardare dietro un attimo.

----------

## luna80

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Allora posta il log che trovi sotto /var/log/XFree...
> 
> dove il numero é il numero di schermo virtuale utilizzato (di solito lo 0)

 

```
XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 30 August 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Sep  1 13:05:27 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "CH_fr"

(**) XKB: layout: "CH_fr"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80000088, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0605 card 1043,802c rev 81 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8605 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1043,802c rev 22 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 10 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 10 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 10 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 30 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1274,1371 card 1274,1371 rev 08 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 102b,0525 card 102b,0378 rev 04 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0800000 - 0xe1efffff (0x1700000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe1f00000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:4:4), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G400 AGP rev 4, Mem @ 0xe2000000/25, 0xe1000000/14, 0xe0800000/23, BIOS @ 0xe1ff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe4000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xe3ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xe1ff0000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe0800000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe1003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xe1ff0000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xe0800000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe1003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe1ff0000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0800000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe1003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_drv.o

(II) Module mga: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

   mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400,

   mgag550

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset mgag400 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe1ff0000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0800000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe1003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe1ff0000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0800000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe1003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) MGA(0): Chipset: "mgag400" (G400)

(II) Loading sub module "mga_hal"

(II) LoadModule: "mga_hal"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/mga_hal_drv.o

(II) Module mga_hal: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) MGA(0): Matrox HAL module used

(**) MGA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) MGA(0): RGB weight 888

(**) MGA(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) MGA(0): Option "DRI" "True"

(**) MGA(0): Using AGP 4x mode

(--) MGA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE2000000

(--) MGA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE1000000

(--) MGA(0): Pseudo-DMA transfer window at 0xE0800000

(--) MGA(0): BIOS at 0xE1FF0000

(II) Truncating PCI BIOS Length to 32768

(--) MGA(0): Video BIOS info block at offset 0x07B20

(WW) MGA(0): Video BIOS info block not detected!

(II) MGA(0): MGABios.RamdacType = 0x0

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(--) MGA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) MGA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) MGA(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) MGA(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) MGA(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) MGA(0): I2C Monitor info: (nil)

(II) MGA(0): end of I2C Monitor info

(--) MGA(0): No DDC signal

(II) MGA(0): DDC Monitor info: (nil)

(II) MGA(0): end of DDC Monitor info

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) MGA(0): initializing int10

(II) MGA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) MGA(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32768 kB

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Matrox Graphics Inc.

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.6

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Matrox

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Matrox G400

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 00

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(==) MGA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) MGA(0): Min pixel clock is 12 MHz

(==) MGA(0): Max pixel clock is 300 MHz

(II) MGA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 24.80-80.00 kHz

(II) MGA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-75.00 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) MGA(0): Has SDRAM

(--) MGA(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) MGA(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(==) MGA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) MGA(0): YDstOrg is set to 0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe0800000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x800000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe1003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xe1ff0000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0800000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe1003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [25] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) MGA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(--) MGA(0): 16 DWORD fifo

(==) MGA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) MGA(0): [drm] bpp: 32 depth: 24

(II) MGA(0): [drm] Sarea 2200+664: 2864

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 1

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 2

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 3

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 4

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 5

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 6

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 7

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 8

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 9

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 10

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 11

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 12

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 13

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 14

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

(II) MGA(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) MGA(0): [drm] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

(II) MGA(0): Using 2252 lines for offscreen memory.

(II) MGA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid filled trapezoids

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled trapezoids

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Screen to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      14 256x256 slots

      5 512x512 slots

(==) MGA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) MGA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) MGA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) MGA(0): Using overlay video

(==) MGA(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse0: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Server_Terminate keybinding not found

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ImPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

..eccolo il mio log file

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta un

```
$ less .config | grep DRM
```

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Posta un
> 
> ```
> $ less .config | grep DRM
> ```
> ...

 

```
CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set
```

----------

## luna80

l'output di 

 *Quote:*   

> #less .config | grep DRM

 

è ok?

qualcuno ha qualche altro consiglio? ...mmm non vorrei rinunciare alla risoluzione del problema ma non so più veramente cosa fare...

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Confused: 

ehi non lasciate che il mio thread passi nella seconda pagina!!!   :Sad:   :Wink: 

----------

